# Happy 12th Birthday Narys!!



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Narys Policia Slovakia


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Narys and many more!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! How awesome! Hope you enjoy your special day Nary! 

Btw, he looks stunning.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nary! He is a very handsome boy! His legs/paws are huge.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, it will be hard for any of our boys to fill this ones shoes. We owe the Ramhausen kennels for making it all possible to have sared our lives with him.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome! Great to see a GSD look so good at 12!:birthday:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday, you handsome boy


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Awww happy bday ))))


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

GREAT looking boy!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy 12th Nary!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Owee happy birthday handsome!


----------

